# TURIN | Projects & Construction



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

Turin (Italian: Torino, pronounced [toˈriːno] ( listen); Piedmontese: Turin, pronounced [tyˈɾiŋ]; Latin: Augusta Taurinorum) is a city and major business and cultural centre in northern Italy, capital of the Piedmont region, located mainly on the left bank of the Po River, in front of Susa Valley and surrounded by the western Alpine arch. The population of the city proper is 906,089 (May 2012) while the population of the urban area is estimated by Eurostat to be 1.7 million inhabitants. The Turin metropolitan area is estimated by the OECD to have a population of 2.2 million.[2]














The city has a rich culture and history, and is known for its numerous art galleries, restaurants, churches, palaces, opera houses, piazzas, parks, gardens, theatres, libraries, museums and other venues. Turin is well known for its baroque, rococo, neo-classical, and Art Nouveau architecture. Much of the city's public squares, castles, gardens and elegant palazzi such as Palazzo Madama, were built in the 16th and 18th century, after the capital of the Duchy of Savoy (later Kingdom of Sardinia) was moved to Turin from Chambery (nowadays France) as part of the urban expansion.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turin


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the thread


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Intesa Sanpaolo Tower (Renzo Piano)*


Renders:







































Under Construction:

Photos by Andrea87:


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*New Porta Susa Railway Station*

By kraus:































lysgius said:


> Il grattapaolo visto dalla stazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Juventus Stadium*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juventus_Stadium






































Walk of Stars:





























Inauguration (2011):


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey,

I can't find anything about the new swimming pool in Turin. I know it's a design from Arup and it's build nearby the olympic stadium.
Normally it should be finished but I can't find pictures of it, maybe someone can help me!

Thank you !


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

^^

There are few photos on internet...


----------



## Toro1958 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Stadio Filadelfia ... cooming soon*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Lavazza Headquarters*
_Turin - District 7 (Aurora)_

Designed by: “Cino Zucchi Architects”
Status:* U/C*



The new Lavazza Headquarters, located in an area of great urban redevelopment next to the city centre, will totally change the face of the “Aurora” district.



The area of the project, where once was located a power plant, will be reopened to the public with a new square of access to the Headquartes.



The particular shape of the building reminds a sort of articulated cloud; because of the innovated materials and the environmental sustainability criteria studied for this project, the “Cloud” is candidated to be certified in the LEED (Leader in Energy and Environment Design), the most prestigious international award for this kind of buildings. 





The project includes also the restauration of the two most beautiful buildings of the old power plant, which will be connected to the new Headquarters.





The most important of these buildings, the socalled “Cathedral”, houses the IAAD - “Istituto d’Arte Applicata e Design” (Institute of Applied Arts and Design), since 2013…





…while at the end of 2016 there will be also two new congress rooms as well as many spaces dedicated to temporary events and expositions.



​


----------



## I8A4RE (Sep 10, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Highrise Intesa San Paolo*
_Turin - District 3 (Cit Turin)_

Designed by: “Renzo Piano Building Workshop”
Status:* completed*



The tower, located on the edge of the city centre, stands above the new Porta Susa Railway Station with its 166 meters of height.



The structure, composed of glass and steel, occupies an area of 7.000 square meters divided in a total of 44 floors (38 above ground), connected by 17 elevators.



The construction of this new head office required a huge investment: approximately 500 million Euros.



The 27 office floors, organized for 80-100 workers, are wide open spaces connected on the south facade by a beautiful transparent ladder which offers astonishing views of the city.





The tower becomes a new symbol of the city with many spaces opened to the public, like the auditorium, with motorized seats which can “disappear” under the floor as well as the spectacular bioclimatic greenhouse.



The greenhouse is located on the top of the building; it occupies three floors and houses 
lots of plants. In this beautiful space will open soon a restaurant, a multipurpose room and a coffee bar.





The tower is supplied with energy from hydroelectric generation and from 1,600 square meters of photovoltaic panels on the south facade; in conditions of normal operation, the building has not polluting emissions

​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Filadelfia Stadium*
_Turin - District 9 (Lingotto)_

*Construction will probably start on the first days of October... *

Here some renderings...







​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Obviously, I'll give you more info when construction will start...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

and residentials?


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*25verde* - residential - completed
designed by Luciano Pia

















































































http://www.incredibilia.it/vivere-tra-gli-alberi-a-torino/


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

DimitriB said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can't find anything about the new swimming pool in Turin. I know it's a design from Arup and it's build nearby the olympic stadium.
> Normally it should be finished but I can't find pictures of it, maybe someone can help me!
> ...


It was designed by Arata Isozaki and now is finished.

















http://www.isolpack.com/it/realizzazioni/Palazzo_nuoto.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

25verde is really cool!


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Regione Piemonte HQ* | 209m |42fl
designed by Massimiliano Fuksas
status T/O

























http://www.sedeunica.regione.piemonte.it/fotogallery.php



Mtty said:


> http://i.imgur.com/KAvMnLr.jpg





MikeAlphaTango said:


>





normy89 said:


> IMG_3ssss502 by normy89, su Flickr


italian thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640987


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Love this ^^^^


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

edit


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Palazzo della luce* - living supreme - u/c
designed by Peter Jaeger

renovation of a historic building in new offices and luxury apartments


host immagini


invia immagini

host immagini

upload

image share

image hosting

free image upload

host immagini
http://issuu.com/p.jaeger/docs/121010_brochure_living_supreme


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Petronas new European R&D headquarters*
17,000 sqm
designed by: 967 Associated Architects & Broadway Malyan Ltd

R&D center









free image hosting

Offices
















http://www.broadwaymalyan.com/press...-up-petronas-for-new-european-rd-headquarters
http://www.967arch.it/project/centro-rd-petronas-santena/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

fabrik said:


> *Regione Piemonte HQ* | 209m |42fl


More infos... 

*Regione Piemonte Headquarters*
_Turin - District 8 (Nizza Millefonti)_

Designed by: “Massimiliano Fuksas”
Status:* T/O*



The tower is located in a post-industrial area (called ex Fiat Avio), near the Lingotto exhibition center.
Because of the location, the new Regione Piemonte Headquarters represent an extraordinary opportunity to create a new centre not just in the district but in the city.

 

The building, made of reinforced concrete and glass, is projected to be one of the tallest in Italy: 209 metres of height for 42 floors. 
The simple shape of the tower is studied to be able to dialogue with the surrounding buildings of historical significance for the city: the Lingotto and the Oval Olympic Arena.

The symbols of the new headquarters are the particular design of the east façade and the great open air garden on the top of the building, which will be one of the spaces opened to the public.
While the other facades are quite simples, the east one is made of steel and glass and is composed by 8 sloped structures, making a unique design and inviting people to enter the building. 

 

The project includes also a second building, located at the base of the tower, which will host the new auditorium, some conference rooms as well as the library of the Piedmont Region.

 ​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Casa Hollywood (Residential)*
_Turin - District 7 (Aurora)_

Designed by: “Luciano Pia”
Status:* completed*













​


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

New residential - via Catania
designed by: Studio MRA


















http://www.massimoraschiatore.it/#!2015-catania/cojl


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Campus "Luigi Einaudi"*
_Turin - District 7 (Vanchiglia)_

Designed by: “Foster+Partners”
Status:* completed*

This new complex houses the faculties of Law and Political Science at “Università degli Studi di Torino” (University of Turin)…





















​


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

University of Torino - *Molecular Biotechnology Center*
status: completed
desigend by Luciano Pia



> TYPOLOGY: new construction and renovation
> USE: university and research
> SURFACES: 15.000 sm
> 
> ...


http://www.lucianopia.it/senza-categoria/2004-2006-scuola-universitaria-per-le-biotecnologie/


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

University of Torino - *Molecular Biotechnology Center extension*
Status: U/C
designed by: Hermann Kohlloffel
surfaces: 12.000 sm


free image upload


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*The Number 6 (Residential)*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Building Engineering”
Status:*completed*

The redevelopment project of "Valperga Galleani Palace". *Building of The Year*, in the "Refurbishment" category, for *ArchDaily*.

*Location:*



----------------------------





















​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Lagrange12 (Residential)*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Building Engineering”
Status:*U/C*

The redevelopment project of a beautiful historic building into luxury and modern residences...

*Location:*



----------------------------

 













​


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

^^ interior design by Pininfarina


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Corso Montevecchio* - u/c
Two Office buildings converted in luxury condo



























































http://www.zumagliniegallina.it/sezioni/residenziali/40.html#


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Italian contemporary archtecture is so elegant!


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Kerbaker-sette *- loft


























http://www.massimoraschiatore.it/#!2010-kerbaker/caiy


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*Heating Plant cladding *
status: completed
design by: Jean Pierre Buffi









http://www.demont.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Senza-titolo-1-550x498.jpg








http://www.torinoinsolita.it/public/immagini/img2/1092.JPG








http://www.vicini.to.it/vicini/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/1234867640431_02to_lucabartoli1.jpg








http://www.buffi-associes.com/media/buffi_voeux_2010_def_clean_a2__005196500_1521_26012010.jpg

host immagini


----------



## fabrik (Jan 26, 2005)

*JVILLAGE*
status: U/C

description: an area to be redeveloped next to the Juventus Stadium. Juventus Fc and partners area building.


new Juventus training center 
new Juventus HQ (restoration of an old building)
JCafè (food & entertainment)
Concept store
JHotel
International School of Europe

176.000 sqm - 100 mln €

until a few weeks ago:

















http://www.juventus.com/it/news/galleries/2015/ecco-com-era-l-area-continassa.php

Rendering:
JVillage area









Juventus HQ

































Juventus training center

























International School of Europe

























Concept store









Jhotel + school









Jhotel









url immagine

hostare immagini

url immagine

http://www.juventus.com/it/news/galleries/2015/ecco-come-sar--il-jvillage-alla-continassa.php
http://www.lucianopia.it/opere-e-progetti/2014-j-hotel/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*BNL Headquarters*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Vittorio Grassi Architetto & Partners”
Status:*completed*

The redevelopment project of Trucchi Levaldigi Palace (XVII century). This Palace is the general headquarters of the BNL bank in Turin and is one of the most symbolic buildings of the city.











The “Portone del Diavolo” (Hell’s Gate), is the most important artistic element of the Palace and a legendary source of curiosity for tourists.


​


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

You officially have the coolest looking power station on the planet!!!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Lavazza Headquarters*
_Turin - District 7 (Aurora)_

Designed by: “Cino Zucchi Architects”
Status:* U/C*

*---------------------------------*

*Updates from Aurora...* :cheers:









 

http://architettura-italiana.com/pr...i-alessandro-guida-centro-direzionale-lavazza​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Turin* - _Residences of the Royal House of Savoy (UNESCO World Heritage Sites)_

*- Palazzina di Caccia di Stupinigi*

​
*After nearly 13 years of restoration works the beautiful Queen's apartment has been reopened to public...! *













​


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Turin is one of the most beautiful, underrated city in Italy. This city deserves greater recognition.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Face for Arbarello Square*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

2 projects are dramatically changing the face of the square...

*---------------------------------*

*1) New Reale Mutua Headquarters*

Designed by: “Iotti + Pavarani Architetti”
Status:* U/C*

The design of the new offices facades tries to establish a dialogue with the context of the surrounding buildings (dated XVIII – XIX century), looking for an integration of material, colors, proportions, alignments...





The building aims to be contemporary and at the same time intimately connected to the place … as if it had always been there, to communicate the solidity and permanence in time, those values that represents Reale Mutua both for the city of Turin which the national scene.



​
*2) New Headquarters of Collegio Carlo Alberto*

Designed by: “DAR Architettura”
Status:* U/C*

Restoration of the former headquarters of the Faculty of Economics of Turin, building from the 1930s.



The project involves the renovation of the spaces and distribution based on the creation of a new underground main hall and the transformation of the existing one in the heart of the life of the building, intended to create a sense of a community of about 200 between professors and international economics researchers.


​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Lagrange12 (Residential)*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Building Engineering”
Status:*U/C*

*----------------------*
*
Lagrange12 is finally complete...!* :banana:

 

168613102

*6 floors for 9 luxury apartments and an exclusive boutique for an investment of nearly 32 million euros* 



*The project is dominated by artistic elements. On the top of the building stands the symbol of Lagrange12: Equìnox, the third of the "luminous knights", 3 sculptures made by artist Richi Ferrero and symbolically representing 3 lookouts to protect the city. 
The other 2 sculptures ("Il Grande Guerriero" and "Sagittaurus") are located in different places in Turin. *



​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*1) New Reale Mutua Headquarters*

Designed by: “Iotti + Pavarani Architetti”
Status:* U/C*

*----------------------*

Updates from the Italian thread


 ​


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Regione Piemonte Headquarters*
_Turin - District 8 (Nizza Millefonti)_

Designed by: “Massimiliano Fuksas”
Status:* T/O*
*
---------------------*

*Some particular photos posted on the Italian thread... * :cheers:















​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

is it the only Skyscraper in the city?


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Josedc said:


> is it the only Skyscraper in the city?


No. Last year opened the highrise of the "Intesa San Paolo" banking group, designed by Renzo Piano, that is 166 metres high.
Unfortunately these 2 skyscrapers are the only "survived" of several projected (some of them were already approved) but never constructed because of the economic crisis of the last years.
For the moment, these are the only high buildings (I mean more than 100 metres high) in the city, together with the historic Littoria Tower (109 metres; constructed in 1934 and considered the first modern italian skyscraper) and, of course, the symbol of the city, the Mole Antonelliana (167 metres; constructed in 1863). 
However, thanks for your interest. 










​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I would still visit regardless of the buildings, I LOVE Italy


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*1) New Reale Mutua Headquarters*

Designed by: “Iotti + Pavarani Architetti”
Status:* U/C*

*----------------------*

*Updates from Arbarello Square. Cladding on the facades is proceeding...* 









​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*"Torino Esposizioni" Redevelopment Project*
_Turin - District 8 (San Salvario)_

Status:*approved*

*The redevelopment project of the former main Exhibition Centre of the city. *

 

*Born with the name of "Palazzo della Moda", it was originally designed by Ettore Sottsass in 1938, but in the decades it has undergone various transformations becoming a huge complex composed by 5 buildings; the most important of the complex's transformations is certainly represented by the work of the great italian engineer Pier Luigi Nervi.*

 

*This complex represented the main Exhibition Centre of Turin until 1989 when the most important exhibitions were transfered in the new complex born in the former Lingotto Fiat Factory.
During the 90's it was gradually less used by the city, hosting little exhibitions, some classrooms of the University of Turin and a skating ice rink.
Only a huge event could regive importance to this majestic complex. This happened in 1999 when Turin was named to host the XX Olympic Winter Games. For the 2006 Games, the main pavillion of the complex was temporary transformed into an arena to host some hockey events.*

 

*"Torino 2006" represented a turning point. Since then the city understood the real potential of the complex and started thinking about its future.
Now Turin is planning to transform "Torino Esposizioni" into a "City of Knowledge" that includes the new Campus of Architecture and Design for Turin's Polytechnic and the new main Public Library of the city.
21 of the most important architectural firms and engineering companies in the world, including Daniel Libeskind, Dominique Perrault and Stefano Boeri, are in the race for the redevelopment of this jewel.
We will soon know the winning project...!* 
​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Lavazza Headquarters*
_Turin - District 7 (Aurora)_

Designed by: “Cino Zucchi Architects”
Status:* U/C*

*---------------------------------*

*Focused photos on the cladding...*

 


​
*...and timeline video* 

169699404​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Redevelopment of the Regional Museum of Natural Science and History*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “ZENO Architects”
Status:*proposed*

*The redevelopment project of the museum will provide reception areas and accessory services for tourists and a completely new identity for this historical building.*





 





 


​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Thovez11 (Residential)*
_Turin - District 8 (Borgo Po)_

Designed by: “Studio Fusari”
Status:*U/C*

*The redevelopment project of a former religious college into luxury and modern residences...*












192164961
​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Torino Outlet Village*
_Settimo Torinese - Torino Metropolitan Area_

Designed by: “Claudio Silvestrin Architects”
Status:*U/C*

*The new commercial complex, based on the concept design developed by Claudio Silvestrin Architects, lays on about 50.000 sqm area in Settimo Torinese and is articulated on two levels.*



*The first level is completely used as parking, while the second one, which houses the commercial area, occupies a rectangular plan of about 30.000 sqm. The commercial area, rising 5 meters above the parking, is articulated in rectangular buildings laid out symmetrically with respect to the central main avenue, which is greatly characterized by a 85 meters high stele. The flooring of the commercial area and the landscaping elements are clad in Santafiora stone.
*








​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Mondo Juve*
_Nichelino - Torino Metropolitan Area_

Designed by: “Design International”
Status:*U/C*

*The new commercial complex (82.000 sqm developed on a land area of about 340.000 sqm), composed by 6 buildings, will provide a shopping centre, fashion mall, a shopping area based on the "retail park" concept, restaurants and kids areas. **Projected with high standards of eco-sustainability and with a strict planning work made on the viability of the surrounding areas, the complex is expected to be one of the largest shopping centres in Italy.*



 







 



​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Reale Mutua Headquarters*

Designed by: “Iotti + Pavarani Architetti”
Status:* U/C*

*----------------------*

*The building is complete!* :banana:













​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*"Torino Esposizioni" Redevelopment Project*
_Turin - District 8 (San Salvario)_

Status:*approved*

*----------------------*



*Spanish archistar Rafael Moneo (Pritzker Prize 1996) has won the race for the transformation of the complex. Soon more details... *
​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Reale Mutua Headquarters*

Designed by: “Iotti + Pavarani Architetti”
Status:* completed*

*----------------------*

*New photos* 














 
​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Former INCET Area*
_Turin - District 6 (Barriera di Milano)_

Status:*partially completed*

*---------------------------------*

*Redevelopment project of a former industrial complex mainly built at the end of the 19th century...*

*Before works* 





*Now* 


























​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*OGR Cultural Centre*
_Turin - District 3 (Cit Turin)_

Status:*completed*













































​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Bernini2 (Residential)*
_Turin - District 4 (San Donato)_

Designed by: “+Studio Architetti Associati”
Status:*completed*











​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Domus Lascaris (Residential)*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Building Engineering”
Status:*U/C*

*----------------------*

*Redevelopment project of a former office building to be transformed into a residential one. 
The building today...*



*Some renderings...*




































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*An artificial sponge mountain to absorb CO2 in Turin [Vision]*








Architect Angelo Renna has designed a 90 meter high artificial 'sponge mountain' made to absorb CO2. Formed from soil excavated from the construction site of the railway tunnel connecting Turin to Lyon (France), the mountain aims to improve air pollution through engineered soil. Mixing sand and concrete, the man-made mountain is designed as a green landmark for the city.








Renna's sponge mountain would create a new recreation area in Turin for the public to exercise, relax or see the city. With a surface of 11 hectares, the mountain would rise above the cityscape and provide views across Turin. Through multidisciplinary research, Renna believes the proposed mountain has the capacity to sequester CO2 in an inorganic form at a rate of 85 tons per hectare per year over five years. Compared to a hectare of rainforest which absorb 5 tons per hectare per year, the project could create a significant impact in the city.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

^^

Fortunately, this giant crap will remain just a vision...!! :lol:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Photo Credit: Michele D'Ottavio​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New "ACI Torino" Headquarters*
_Turin - District 8 (Filadelfia)_

Designed by: “Camerana&Partners”
Status:*completed*

*Before...*



*Now...*















​


----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Paolo98.To said:


> ^^
> 
> Fortunately, this giant crap will remain just a vision...!!


But you know what kind of crap dit not remain a vision? Turin transport infrastructures.
But you may be right in a way, Turin should let those kind of risky innovations to more adventurous or advanced cities ^^


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Caselle Open Mall - New Project:*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

photo credit: Valerio Minato​


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*Turin To Host ATP Finals From 2021 To 2025* :banana:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Caselle Open Mall*
_Caselle - Torino Metropolitan Area_

Status:*approved*























​


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

*Update: Green Pea*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Green Pea*
_Turin - District 8 (Nizza Millefonti)_

Designed by: "architetti ACC” & "Negozio Blu Architetti Associati"
Status:*completed*

More pics from the Italian thread


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Gallerie D'Italia Torino*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: Michele De Lucchi "AMDL Circle"
Status:*approved*

This will be the 4th museum of the "Gallerie D'Italia" collections (after those of Vicenza, Naples and Milan); located in the heart of the city, in the historic Palazzo Turinetti in Piazza San Carlo.
















Palazzo Turinetti will host the archive of the "Publifoto" agency in its rooms: one of the most significant photographic heritages in Italy (nearly 7 million shots) about the history of the twentieth century. In addition there will be significant temporary art and photography exhibitions.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*C.R.A.L. Reale Mutua*
_Turin - District 10 (Mirafiori Nord)_

Designed by: "PICCO Architetti"
Status:*completed







*








*































































































*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*ESCP Europe Business School Torino*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “TRA Srl” & "Arch. Isabelle Toussaint"
Status:*approved *

The building today...
















Some renderings...


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Paolo98.To said:


> *ESCP Europe Business School Torino*
> _Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_
> 
> Designed by: “TRA Srl” & "Arch. Isabelle Toussaint"
> ...


The extension will be built in the yellow area right?


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

poinc said:


> The extension will be built in the yellow area right?


Precisely.  The inner courtyard in the yellow area has little of the qualities of the rest of the building; post-war interventions replaced the original facades with a drastic simplification that eliminated all decorative elements. The lower block on "via Doria" was built at the end of the 1900s therefore it isn't protected as the rest of the building and can be extended as shown in the renderings. Here are some pics of the courtyard and of inside the lower block...


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Very elegant!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope Turin does not change... not every city needs skyscrapers - there is beauty in diversity


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Turin to host the 66th Eurovision Song Contest in May 2022*









The Italian city of Turin has won the race to become the Host City of the 66th Eurovision Song Contest, having triumphed over 16 other competing bids. The capital of the Piedmont Region will be the third Italian city to host the event after Naples (1965) and Rome (1991), thanks to Måneskin’s victory in Rotterdam the previous year.











*The Grand Final will be held in Pala Alpitour (former PalaOlimpico) on Saturday 14 May with Semi-Finals on 10 and 12 May.*

























Pala Alpitour is one of Italy's biggest and most modern arenas. Designed by architects Arata Isozaki (Pritzker Prize 2019) and Pier Paolo Maggiora, the arena was built for the 2006 Winter Olympics to host ice hockey events. Since then it hosted multiple sporting events and concerts; many world-famous artists performed in the arena, including Madonna, Rihanna, U2, Ariana Grande and Shakira. The building has a seating capacity of 15,657 for center-stage concerts and 13,347 for end-stage concerts.
































Turin, Italy, to host the 66th Eurovision Song Contest in May 2022 🇮🇹


The Italian city of Turin has won the race to become the Host City of the 66th Eurovision Song Contest, having triumphed over 16 other competing bids. The Grand Final will be held in PalaOlimpico on Saturday 14 May with Semi-Finals on 10 and 12 May.




eurovision.tv


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*The Student Hotel Turin*
_Turin - District 7 (Aurora)_

Designed by: “Tectoo Architects”
Status:*approved*

The project of "The Student Hotel Turin" is located in an abandoned area with an incredible urban value for its location facing toward south on the Dora River while on the west on Corso Giulio Cesare that is the main penetration axis through the urban fabric from Milan to the city centre of Turin.
The area today...

















The project aims to create an urban campus of about 30,000 square meters where co-living and co-working will respond to the needs of the new lifestyles of our society. The student residence will be a place to study, work and live and will be enriched by cultural, recreational and sporting activities. Approximately 3.000 square meters will be dedicated to the IAAD University of Design. An auditorium with cinema and a roof terrace with a bar and swimming pool (with breathtaking views of the Alps), will be services open to the community.
Some renderings...
































































The Student Hotel - Turin - Tectoo


The project of The Student Hotel Turin is located in an abandoned area with an incredible urban value for its location facing toward south on the Dora River while on the west on Corso Giulio Cesare that is the main penetration axis through the urban...




tectoo.com


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Turin* - _Residences of the Royal House of Savoy (UNESCO World Heritage Sites) _
- *Reggia di Venaria Reale*









*Restoration of the Fountain of Hercules *









The fountain of Hercules was built between 1669 and 1672 on a plan by *Amedeo di Castellamonte *to connect the Upper Park of the "Reggia" with the Alley below, an 800 meters long canal.









The complex had walls decorated by niches and grottoes, marble sculptures, mosaic surfaces made up of shells, corals, crystals, and tufa; it was composed of a walkway and two gooseneck staircases that sided a large pond. Several water spurts dropped into the pond creating delightful visual and sound effects. At the center, water spouted from the heads of a hydra restrained by Hercules in a massive statue by Bernardo Falconi. Other sculptures represented the Labors of Hercules and other mythical figures: classical mythology was often used to express ideals and noble virtues, as it did also inside the Reggia.









In the *mid-1700s*, following a change in the garden's design, the *fountain was demolished*; marble elements were removed and partly transferred to other residences in the Piedmont Region, particularly the Castle of Govone.
The architectural remains of the fountain were re-discovered during the huge restoration works of the "Reggia" and its gardens (lasted from 1998 to 2007).









The purpose of the project is to restore and protect the remains of the fountain with a new structure partly covered by wooden vaults as echoes of the original structure. Moreover, there will be spaces dedicated to describe and valorize the historic value of the complex as well as the mythical figure of Hercules.

















The statue of Hercules returned to the "Reggia" after nearly 250 years and has been already repositioned in the middle of the fountain as it was before the mid-1700s.

















Some pics of the ongoing works from the Italian thread (pics by forumer: mikyvilla)...


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Uptown Torino (Residential) *
_Turin - District 8 (Borgo Po) _

Designed by: “Building Engineering”
Status:*U/C*

Conversion project of a former student residence into private apartments.
*New renderings and some pics from the construction site...*








































*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







































*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*New Lingotto Rooftop | "La Pista 500 Sky Garden" & "Casa 500"*
_Turin - District 8 (Nizza Millefonti)_

Designed by: “Camerana&Partners”
Status:*completed*

*"La Pista 500"*, the new "sky garden" on the historic rooftop racetrack of the former Fiat Lingotto factory, was officially inaugurated on the 21st of September; more than 40.000 plants of 300 different species.

Together with the garden, a 700 square meters exhibition space inside the Pinacoteca Agnelli, called *"Casa 500"*, provides an immersive experience to discover the history of the Fiat 500 car and its importance for Turin and Italy.





































































































































Same place but 50 years ago... (film: "The Italian Job", 1969)


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful city! So underrated!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Palazzo della Luce (Residential+Offices)*
_Turin - District 1 (City Centre)_

Designed by: “Peter Jaeger Architetti” + "Torchio & Daghero"
Status:*completed*

















Palazzo della Luce was designed in 1915 by architect Carlo Angelo Ceresa to house the new headquarters of the "Cassa di Risparmio". The Palace took inspiration from the baroque architecture of Filippo Juvarra, in particular the monumental facade of Palazzo Madama.
In 1925 the building was sold, unfinished, to the Piedmontese Hydroelectric Company (Sip) which completed it. The building was inaugurated in 1928 to house the offices and management of Sip, one of the largest companies in the country engaged in the production and distribution of electricity, telecommunications (Siptel) and radio (Eiar). The first Italian public radio broadcasts were radiated from this building.

























*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

































































Palazzo della Luce was restored and converted to multiple uses: residential, offices and spaces for temporary exhibitions.
The project involved the creation of office spaces with 7-meter high ceilings located on the main floor and luxurious apartments with terraces of over 150 square meters on the upper floors.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Via Roma: significant residential investments in the heart of the city *









Via Roma is one of the main streets in the historic center of Turin; it connects Piazza Castello to Corso Vittorio Emanuele II and the Porta Nuova railway station. Until 1931 via Roma was a street of old buildings, built at the end of the 16th century, with shops and artisan workshops. In 1930 the municipal technical office drew up a huge rehabilitation plan for the complete transformation of the street, through the reconstruction from scratch of many buildings.
While the first section of the road, between Piazza Castello and Piazza San Carlo, was rebuilt with facades in «eighteenth-century style», equipped with arcades, which reproduce some baroque architectural elements, the second section (from Piazza San Carlo to the Porta Nuova station) was designed by architect Marcello Piacentini in the clear forms of 20th-century Italian Rationalism (Fascist architecture).






















*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

















In recent years Via Roma has become the epicenter of important residential investments in the city: many buildings have been restored and transformed from office spaces to luxury residences. Here are four of the most significant projects ongoing or already completed...









*Palazzo Aloisio* * - *

















































































*Palazzo Gran Torino*  *- *






























*"Ellen Torino"*  *- * 

















































































*"ROMA 305"* *- *


----------

